
WeWork Is Exposing an Astronomical Amounts of Data on Poorly Protected WiFi - stanzheng
https://gizmodo.com/wework-is-exposing-an-astronomical-amount-of-data-on-po-1838254217
======
heyoni
Is this for real? Are they really using open networks at WeWork? The only ones
I've been to had my own company's private wifi running.

